# Labrador Retriever Club, Tennessee Spring Trial



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Any news? Open get finished, callbacks?


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Open still running when I left about an hour ago. Doubtful they will finish tonight. Derby finished. Trey L. Won. Maverick and Andy 2nd. Chris Christopher3rd. Bill Woods on 4th. Betty Brawley and Windy RJ. Don't remember all the jams. I'll bet Gwen knows!


----------



## rjambar (Nov 27, 2010)

Any more info on the derby?


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to Trey Lawrence and "Wine" on derby first. 5 trials and 15 derby points and can run till end of Oct. Congrats Trey and Dana.


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

Way to go Trey n Andy.congrats


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Congrats Andy and Mav!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

WOOHOO!!! WAY TO GO TEAM MAV!!! We are so proud of you fellas!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

John Gassner said:


> Open still running when I left about an hour ago. Doubtful they will finish tonight. Derby finished. Trey L. Won. Maverick and Andy 2nd. Chris Christopher3rd. Bill Woods on 4th. Betty Brawley and Windy RJ. Don't remember all the jams. I'll bet Gwen knows!



Yeah Bill Woodson on your derby 4th!


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

Open callbacks: 1,3,5-9,11,13-16,18,19,21-25,30,33,36-39,41,43,45,47,48,51,53, 56-59, 65,66,68,69, 71,72,75


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

Open callbacks to waterblind in the morning: 1,3,5,6,7,8,13,16,19,21, 22,23,24,30,36,37,38,43, 45,47,53,57,58,59,65

Amateur callbacks to land/water blind combo: 1,3,9,10,11,14,16,17,18, 19,22,23,24,29,32,36,37, 40,41,42,44,45,48,50,51, 52,53,55,56,59


----------



## J Fleming (Oct 13, 2004)

AM callbacks to "next series".... 9 10 16 17 19 22 23 37 41 48 51 52 53 55 56 59


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Any updates? Thanks.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

john h. said:


> Any updates? Thanks.


From The grapevine:
Open
1st Ace O/H Medford
2nd Rinnie O/Blank H/Harp
3rd Tru O/H Medford
4th ? Smith
Don't know Jams

Amateur
1st Legend O/H Wasburn
2nd Keeper O/H Woodson
3rd Skeeter O/H Bickley
4th Molly O/H Medford
Don't know Jams


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, Tim. Congratulations to Mark, Scott, Martha, Alex, and all other placements and jams.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Whooo hooooo. Congrats to FC Keeper on her Am 2nd!!!! She and her mom are quite a team!!!!


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

What happened in the qual? No results posted here or on EE.


----------

